# Today's Our Wedding Anniversary!!!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

*I just thought I'd take a moment and share a bit of today's joy with my friend's on the Slingshot Forum!!

I truly believe with all my heart that 26 years ago







(still surprises me) I married the greatest woman that could ever be for me!!! Kay has been my loving partner in the ups and downs, work and play of life!!! I'm truly bless and grateful for her!!! *







*Life has brought us many changes and challenges through the years that we have faced and conquered them together with God's help.

Marriage is still a good thing and can be a great part of life!!! **Wishing you all the best in yours!!!

*We didn't have a good recent pic, but here is one from a few years ago (2006) at dinner on a cruise we were blessed to get to go on.*









**
*


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

congratulations perry!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

mckee said:


> congratulations perry!


Thanks Mate!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sincere Congratulations, Perry and Kay! As a man married to the same woman for 43 years, I can assure you that it keeps getting better.
Hard to believe, but it's true.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations guys







Wife and I have 45 years under our belt so far. Longer that a double murder stretch and with no parole in sight. Only kidding on the second sentence


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! It good to be inspired by some with even longer marriages!!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

My congratulations too; but I'm not married.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

My congratulations too; but I'm not married.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

haha


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations Perry!! Were you into slingshots already when you dated and got married? I worry girls will run away after finding out that I shoot >.<


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats to you both I've only been married for 11 years so early days,

But she allows me to shoot indoors so all is good so far...what more can I ask


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> Congratulations Perry!! Were you into slingshots already when you dated and got married? I worry girls will run away after finding out that I shoot >.<


Yes I was!!







AND I promptly got her into them and archery as well. Be bold and share your hobbies .... the RIGHT girl won't run away!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! Now back to makin' sawdust!!!


----------

